# best feed for pygmy goats?



## pygmygoatgirl135 (Oct 3, 2011)

hi peeps!
as some of you might know, i am getting to pygmy does. what kind of hay do they need- grass or alfalfa? what food mix do they need? i live by a fleet farm, so i would get the sprout brand.

thnx!


----------



## elevan (Oct 3, 2011)

My pygmies get an orchard grass / clover / alfalfa mix hay in winter only.

I feed Purina Noble Goat during winter only.  The rest of the time they are on browse / pasture.


Look for a feed specifically made for goats.  Don't forget to also get a loose mineral made for goats.


----------



## pygmygoatgirl135 (Oct 5, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> My pygmies get an orchard grass / clover / alfalfa mix hay in winter only.
> 
> I feed Purina Noble Goat during winter only.  The rest of the time they are on browse / pasture.
> 
> ...


Ohh, soo just let them graze in pasture all summer??


----------



## elevan (Oct 5, 2011)

That is what I do.  My doe herd has 4 acres of pasture to browse and the bucks have 1/4 acre.


----------

